
The Real Story Behind Wayland and X – Daniel Stone (2013) - SXX
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIctzAQOe44
======
SXX
I know this one was posted when video originally uploaded, but I didn't find
if video ever had many views on HN so decide to repost it. Considering that we
finally come to moment when Wayland is finally usable it's become actual
again.

That video is probably best explanation what is that change all about so
should be interesting for any advanced Linux user.

